# Powerpoint 2010 Crashes as soon as I start typing



## l1m5 (Nov 28, 2010)

All of a sudden, Powerpoint 2010 (x86 version of Office Suite) crashes on my Windows 7 x64 laptop (I get the "PowerPoint stopped responding" box immediately after I select a text box and hit one key on the keyboard). This occurs on presentations I never had a problem with and new presentations.

I've done everything I can think to do to fix this problem:
1. I've started powerpoint in safe mode by holding control as it starts up.
2. I've "repaired" the installation of the office suite
3. I've uninstalled and reinstalled Office 2010

My last resort is reinstalling my operating system, but the problem is ONLY with powerpoint and no other parts of the office suite. Anyone have suggestions?

EDIT:

Here's what the event viewer reports when it crashes:
Faulting application name: POWERPNT.EXE, version: 14.0.4754.1000, time stamp: 0x4b967cf0
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bdbdf
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0000b727
Faulting process id: 0xd5c
Faulting application start time: 0x01cb8f471d37ccbc
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\POWERPNT.EXE
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll
Report Id: 64c032e9-fb3a-11df-9f0b-0021e9d397b8


----------



## l1m5 (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks like I can thank Apple for horribly written Bootcamp Software: http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2655117&start=15&tstart=0


----------

